# Piston/cam help.



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

I was told yesterday by Ray a fundy performance that i could not put cam's in my brute force with off the shelf 11.5-1 comp wiseco pistons. 

I was just wondering if this is correct or not.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Web and Hot cams have drop in cams that will work with the Wiseco. I would suggest the Web 150i. He's just trying to sell you one of his kits..:33:


----------



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

Stogi said:


> Web and Hot cams have drop in cams that will work with the Wiseco. I would suggest the Web 150i. He's just trying to sell you one of his kits..:33:



I accutaly called him about where to start with the jetting on it when i rebuild it. And i asked him what would be a good cam to go with and he said the valve relief's are not deep enough on the wiseco high compression pistons to put bigger cams in. He never tried to sell me anything.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ill say that ray knw his stuff on the the brute motors i run ther s/b pistons and cams in my bike and i knw that his cams will nt work wit an off the shelf piston cause they r cut to go wit his pistons and his only cause the pistons that u get with ther kit has sme pretty large valve reliefs in it. bt i will also say that i have a buddy that has an 07 that has wisecos and hot cams in it runs good bt wnt even cme close to what mine is like. if ur goin to go the stock bore route might as well spend the coin and get a kit from a well known engine builder so that u kne everything will work rite and be in sync with each other.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> ill say that ray knw his stuff on the the brute motors i run ther s/b pistons and cams in my bike and i knw that his cams will nt work wit an off the shelf piston cause they r cut to go wit his pistons and his only cause the pistons that u get with ther kit has sme pretty large valve reliefs in it. bt i will also say that i have a buddy that has an 07 that has wisecos and hot cams in it runs good bt wnt even cme close to what mine is like. if ur goin to go the stock bore route might as well spend the coin and get a kit from a well known engine builder so that u kne everything will work rite and be in sync with each other.


 :agreed: Just get a kit from a reputable builder and it will all work together much better. As stated the builders have their cams cut to match their pistons. AMR does a "blueprint" if you want to call it that, so if you ever burn a piston or something he can get you another one made EXACTLY like the one you got from him the first time. Hot cams are junk.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed::agreed:If you really want a killer motor, get a kit, custom cut pistons and cams to match. If you know what you are doing you can putty the pistons and mill the releifs to clear the valves


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok.. Ray is wrong on this one. There are hundreds of bikes running the Wiseco/Web150i setup. FCP used it in a ton of rebuilds. Matter of fact it is what he put in Jon's (Polaris425) motor. Is it the most powerful ? No. You can get much better setups from a number of builders for the same money. But yes there are cams that will work with the "of the shelf" pistons.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

90accord said:


> I accutaly called him about where to start with the jetting on it when i rebuild it. And i asked him what would be a good cam to go with and he said the valve relief's are not deep enough on the wiseco high compression pistons to put bigger cams in. He never tried to sell me anything.



ok... but he's still wrong. I know quite a few people running that setup. He knows this too. It just makes me wonder why he would tell you different.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep I ran weisco HC off the shelf pistons & web150i cams. No issues. Very reliable.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Witht the new style off the shelf wisecos you can run builders cams, the valve reliefs are deep enough. Don't know why Ray would tell you otherwise!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well i was jus giving my opinion and if goin to build a motor i would rather buy a kit that is all in sync with everything than tryn to make off the shelf stuff work. im nt sayn that u cnt buy off the shelf stuff and it work bt it will never match up to a custom motor builders kit.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, I would buy a builders kit too. I was just letting the OP know that you can run shelf pistons.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Buying a kit from 1 builder would be the best option.


----------



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help. The only reason I'm rebuilding it is because it's using a little oil. What company would you guys recommend for a rebuild kit if i went that direction.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whoever. 

Obviously Im gonna say DSC. Or B&C Racing can get you parts too Im sure.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah talk to Dale from DSC on here.


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

90accord said:


> I was told yesterday by Ray a fundy performance that i could not put cam's in my brute force with off the shelf 11.5-1 comp wiseco pistons.
> 
> I was just wondering if this is correct or not.


 
Ray may have bin talking about the old style Wiseco pistons that didn't have deep pockets,but they were for 650 and 700's. I left JE and went back to working with Wiseco a few years ago and told them they could run higher compression but they also needed deeper valve pockets. Now they have did all that,but the only problem is they don't build motors.They don't cc the motor together to find the true compression ratio. As someone say in one of the post on here their so called 11.5:1 makes my true 11.6:1 look like 13:1. The difference is Wiseco has to guess what the squish area is on a computer,while I put the motor together and cc the motor so there is no guess work. You can run clear up to my stage 3 cam if you have new cam chains,but they do not have 11.5:1 compression and it is more like 10:1,which isn't enough to run my stage 3. Plus when the cam chain stretches sooner or later the ex valve will hit. My stage 2's will run good with their piston,just won't pull as quick and hard as my pistons will.


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

One more thing all Rays cams will fit with the shelf Wiseco's,and if you go to Web Cams site now you can buy his cams #87mc and #89mc I think that's the numbers on there.

Mine are listed too,but you can't buy them they just wanted to show that there are even bigger and better cam if you needed something more.


----------

